# boxes?



## johnlham90 (Feb 7, 2013)

is it enough to get one 12" flat box, a flat box handle, a loading pump with filler, gooseneck, angle box, and angle head, to start with? i work behind a very poor hanger and i dont think i could use a screw spotter. =(


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

you need to tape coat with a banjo or Bazzoka. the mud needs to be thin so you can get the tape to sit low in the bevel a box has a hard time covering anything hand taped. using a 12 box would work in a pinch seems like more work than needed but I would save up and buy a 10 to complete the set the ten is much easier to push than a 12


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You dont need a gooseneck unless you are using a bazooka. 12" boxes have there place,,, just not needed. 8" and 10" work just fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

johnlham90 said:


> is it enough to get one 12" flat box, a flat box handle, a loading pump with filler, gooseneck, angle box, and angle head, to start with? i work behind a very poor hanger and i dont think i could use a screw spotter. =(


I would get the pump, filler, 10" & 12" box handle skip the angle box and head and grab a compound tube and flat adapter and corner and pick up a corner flusher ...... Decent little start up set there ..... Tube can help tape out little faster until you can get a zooka.... Or alway go with slop bucket lol


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

chris said:


> You dont need a gooseneck unless you are using a bazooka. 12" boxes have there place,,, just not needed. 8" and 10" work just fine:thumbsup:


 10" & 12" all the way. A 8" box isn't much use especially on butt seams. I would start off with the boxes and pump then move on to the angle head and box or mud tube and flusher which depending on personal preference. Too bad you couldn't use some and decide for yourself. Then you could graduate to a bazooka after them boxes made you some money..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ARI said:


> you need to tape coat with a banjo or Bazzoka. the mud needs to be thin so you can get the tape to sit low in the bevel a box has a hard time covering anything hand taped. using a 12 box would work in a pinch seems like more work than needed but I would save up and buy a 10 to complete the set the ten is much easier to push than a 12


 I 7 @ 10 box hand taped seams.:blink:..No issues,,,atall!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like you might be trying to cheap out and buy only one box instead of two. If thats the case and you only want to buy one I would make it a 10 inch Columbia FatBoy. You can always add onother box later once you realize what a great tool they are.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with mudshark I would pick up the 10" fatboy I personally love running boxes yes you do have to go back at times and do a skim coat over the 12"... If there are high shoulders ... I run my 10" with thicker mud and pull it tight I have no problems with it filling.... If your able to try the boxes out or any tools before you buy them I would suggest that


----------

